# What vinyl and process for printing grad sashes?



## calilos (Jul 5, 2014)

I have about 30 pieces of grad sashes to do, im hoping someone with experience can chime in.
Here are the questions,
1. What vinyl could be used?
2. Would you need to use a Teflon pillow for this?
3. Would this look ok with vinyl instead of screen printing?
Navy blue sashes material unknown but it satin but nylon, polyester or blend etc...
If someone has heat pressed these before please share your experience, thanks.


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

IMO, flock looks better on sashes than vinyl. I don't use a pillow. Not certain of the material - it is either satin or polyester. I just pickup 6" wide ribbon at the fabric store when I have a sash job. I don't do them very often, and it's hard to second guess what colour the customer is going to want so I don't stock the ribbon.


----------



## calilos (Jul 5, 2014)

Flock? What brand and does that get cut with a plotter? They want white or silver.
Thanks for your quick reply.


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

Many HTV manufacturers have a flock line. Here is Sisers: SiserNA. StripFlock® Heat Transfer Vinyl


----------

